# Big Goose



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

What is the biggest goose ever shot? I just heard from a friend that in the jamestown paper there is a picture of a guy with a 28 and 1/2 pound Canada with a wing span of over 6 feet. Can anyone confirm this story?

Get down boys here they come!
TAKE EM'


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Acemallard said:


> What is the biggest goose ever shot? I just heard from a friend that in the jamestown paper there is a picture of a guy with a 28 and 1/2 pound Canada with a wing span of over 6 feet. Can anyone confirm this story?


I'll give ya 20 bucks if you can show proof. 8)

A 20 lb. goose is kind of an urban legend, over 28 is just pretty much impossible in my opinion.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Chris I was looking for a confirmation, I just heard it from a friend that was in Jamestown. So if anyone out there has info on this goose plz post it and let us see it. I also think it is imposible to be that big.

Get down boys here they come!
TAKE EM'


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I can't confirm it Ace, but...28 pounds!!!   There were whitetails smaller than that shot this weekend!! I'm going to have to call B.S. on that one!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:withstupid: ....DBLKLUK is right. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

A 28 lbs goose, you wouldn't have to shoot it. All you'd have to do is bring the bat. I guarantee, it wouldn't have been more than 4 feet off the ground. If it could fly at all?

Mav...


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't doubt that someone killed a 28 pound goose. I just wonder how ****** the farmer was when they shot his pet.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dean i think your right. The only possible way to get a 28lb goose is pen raised one.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wonder how long it took for them to shove all that lead shot down it's throat before weighing it?

I would be curious as to what the record is. Every year I tell myself I'm going to buy a scale and weigh some birds but I never do. We shot some pretty big ganders this year that I'd like have known what they topped out at.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree with Dean on that one!!! The biggest I have shot is 16.6 lbs. won a goose contest with it here in Lidgerwood last year!!! biggest I have heard of is little over 18???


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Has anyone called the paper for conformation? I will try and get a picture.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

So this goose really was shot???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have seen a 18 3/4 lber - weighed it on a health Care scale even

I suppose anything is possible


----------

